# New Member



## Angus (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi, my name is Bill (Angus is my middle name) and I am 74years old and retired from US Army (26 years).  I have been playing golffor over 30 years.  In my youth I was able to score in the 80s but nowdays I am lucky to keep it under 100.  I walk and use a push cart butnormally only play 9 due to physical limitations.  A few years back I hadback surgery and thought I would never play again.  A local guy how use tobe a pro here in Prattville, AL suggested I try hitting all fairwaywoods.  I had a set made up and was able to start playing again.  Ihave recently been able to hit some irons (7-wedge). Before I was hitting fairwaywoods (7-19 in addition to my driver and 3wood).The 19 FW wood was mywedge.  Really strange.  But I am glad and Blessed to be able to playagain. I am glad to find this site.  I do have a few questions re: Drivingbut I will save them for later.


----------



## Loosey (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome, Angus!  Good for you for figuring out how to resume golfing!  I bet you'll find some other golfers here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Angus!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome from Canada Angus!


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Bill!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi, Bill.  I played quite a bit of golf years ago, but quit because it just aggravated the hell out of me and I would get very frustrated.  I used to play a lot at the USA course in Heidleberg, where we were stationed for years.  It was a really nice course.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2017)

WELCOME Angus!


----------

